# what are your favorite colors of cruzes?



## MamaCruze (Apr 12, 2014)

i think my favorite color is the light blue color. that's the color i wanted but i guess it wasn't a very popular color because there werent any used ones at the time and no new ones. the more i see the light blue one on the top of the forum page i wish i would have held out to find a baby blue :signlol:

i kind of like the orange colored ones, but i never see those, besides on here. something different and fun, i'd like it a little more orange than it is though.

i really like the metallic red color too!

lots of good colors!


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

For me it had to be Victory Red! The only other color I would even consider was blue but I held out for a long time to get my VR.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

I love the green , black , blue and the orangey red color and midnight blue . But white was the only viable option considering I live in a hot climate , car stays nice and cool apart from the black interior of course lol


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Um Autumn Mettalic duh!! Too bad that colors gone.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Definately really happy with my rainforest green, if I had to pick something else would probably go Summit white or Black granite, but I feel I got the color I really wanted  which was lucky...since the minute the 14s were available I placed my order and selected the green without having ever seen it in person XD


----------



## Atlantis_Ro5e (Sep 5, 2013)

I wanted the cyber gray metallic but they charged a grand more for "premium color". So I went with Atlantis blue metallic. It was sitting in the showroom. Iam glad I got it in the long run. Black blue and purple to me are my three fav colors. 
Worst to me is silver. Just to plain jane. Sorry if I offend anyone.

Wanted autum metallic


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Um Autumn Mettalic duh!! Too bad that colors gone.


_Take heart, my friend ..._
*Autumn Bronze Metallic* (G1F) to the rescue on the 2015 Cruze.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Color was pretty important to me. Not so much that I was custom ordering my Cruze, but enough that if a dealership didn't have the color I wanted, I went to the next one. 

My previous car was a bright red (think the Victory Red) Pontiac Sunfire. I bought it new in 2001, and I was really bored with the color, and with red cars in general. I never really wanted a red car, because my car prior to that (1989 Olds Cutlass Supreme) was also red... and my dad has a 2012 RS 2LT in Crystal Red LOL.... so when I went shopping for the Cruze my mantra was "Anything but red" and ironically all the dealerships had like 10 crystal red/victory red ones, but hardly any other colors 

So the reds are my least favorites, and no offense to people who have them, because it's not a matter of the car not looking nice, the color is just not my thing since I feel I've been surrounded by nothing but red cars since I was 15. 

Favorites:
Blue Topaz Metallic
Black Granite Metallic
Blue Ray Metallic
Summit White
Cyber Gray Metallic


Least Favorites: 
Ice Blue (sorry OP lol)
Atlantis Blue
Champagne Metallic
Rainforest Green

The Blue Topaz and the Black Granite were my top 2 choices but I would have been open to anything under my favorites list. I really love the modded white ones on here  I ended up with the BGM and am very happy with it, paired with the LTZ rims I think it gives the Cruze a more refined/upscale look, while the blue topaz color is more of a sporty look imo.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If I were buying today I would get rainforest green metallic. I went to my dealer when I bought my cruze to get the exact color I have, blue granite metallic. I knew it was no longer being made so I figured I would not see many of them on the road. I have seen less than 10 other cruzes this color in 2+ years of driving. 

I have had more than one cruze owner ask me about the color and some even thought I had it repainted.









http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/members/219-spacedout-album698-stuff-picture85041-cruze1.JPG


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

I would of preferred summit white, but I got the tungsten grey.

it's all the same to me though... I'm colorblind.

Just no red and no black.... i hate those colors.


----------



## MamaCruze (Apr 12, 2014)

i would never be able to keep a black one clean enough. every time i see black cars they always look dirty


danhr said:


> I would of preferred summit white, but I got the tungsten grey.
> 
> it's all the same to me though... I'm colorblind.
> 
> Just no red and no black.... i hate those colors.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

I have a Silver Cruze but if I could go back I would maybe get a White or Topaz Blue, mostly cause of the options I would have with matching wheels to them.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

You should come take a look at mine. 




MamaCruze said:


> i would never be able to keep a black one clean enough. every time i see black cars they always look dirty


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

MamaCruze said:


> i would never be able to keep a black one clean enough. every time i see black cars they always look dirty


Agree with you 100%.

they do look the best..... when they are clean. but they get dirty in about 5 miles (5 feet if you live where I live). I was always the butt of the jokes whenever I took my camaros to car shows, as most of my camaros were black. My friends would crack jokes that I would have to hit up the closest car wash to the car show, or else my car would look like crap.


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Well I have to say my favourite colour is cyber gray metallic. I went in looking at cars with black on my mind I saw an RS in cgm and was in love! For some strange reason it was a one year and done colour. I think I would get black only of other colours. 
Op what colour is your car?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Always liked red cars - my first choice was the Crystal Red Tint Coat, ended up with Black Granite Metallic (2nd choice). I have seen the Blue Ray and Forrest Green - both nice Cruze colors.


----------



## Thatdude596 (May 7, 2014)

Fav- white
hate- red


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Favorite colors in order
Perfect blue (not offered in US)
Black granite
Blue topaz 
Fantale Orange (not offered in US)
Summit white


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

For the past 20 years, the Auto Industry has been living in the palette of boring earth tones. Silver, Gray, Brown, and more shades of Brown, Gray and Silver. I welcome the red's, greens and the blues. It's much more interesting than what you see as standard fare these days. The industry should learn from what the Jeep Wrangler Crew is doing in their models. They have some of the best color options I've seen in the past 10 years.

The next time you're on the road, start counting how many shades of silver and gray you see. It's quite depressing.



Of course...since I drive a silver ECO. I really sound like a schmuck.


----------



## Trinkah (May 3, 2014)

I like the color of my car. It really shines up great. Dealership called it Rustic Copper. It's a unique color and you don't see it much. I'm not sure how rare it is, though or what the actual color is.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Definitely black granite (mine) and red hot! (The wife's) 

I like the white as well 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

I love the Ice Blue Metallic on my Cruze. It hides the dirt really well and shines up beautifully when waxed. Sadly, it was discontinued after 2012.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Trinkah said:


> I like the color of my car. It really shines up great. Dealership called it Rustic Copper. It's a unique color and you don't see it much. I'm not sure how rare it is, though or what the actual color is.


It's called *Autumn Metallic* and was offered on 2012-2013 Lordstown-built Cruzes. Looks gorgeous in bright sunlight and like a dull Lincoln penny on an overcast day. An acquired taste for sure, but a welcome diversion from the seemingly countless boring shades of grey, silver, black and white.




Google Images | Autumn Metallic Chevrolet Cruze​


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I like my Blue Ray Metallic. I haven't seen too many with the Neutral Leather interior. Most have black inside. I actually care more about interior color than exterior, (don't like black interiors). My last car (02 Olds Intrigue) was black. Wife's last 2 cars have been red so I wanted something non-red and non-black. I also would have taken the Tungsten Metallic.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I edited my post on the second page to include a picture of my blue granite metallic cruze for anyone interested. This color is darker than the Ice blue but lighter than all the other blue colors available. 

Anyone have a list of all the colors that were available for want model years?


----------



## cornbreesha (Apr 29, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> It's called *Autumn Metallic* and was offered on 2012-2013 Lordstown-built Cruzes. Looks gorgeous in bright sunlight and like a dull Lincoln penny on an overcast day. An acquired taste for sure, but a welcome diversion from the seemingly countless boring shades of grey, silver, black and white.


I first saw autumn metallic inside the showroom & I thought it was sooo ugly! Then I saw one outside in the sunlight & was really jealous that I didn't pick that color instead of Blue Topaz


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I edited my post on the second page to include a picture of my blue granite metallic cruze for anyone interested. This color is darker than the Ice blue but lighter than all the other blue colors available.
> 
> Anyone have a list of all the colors that were available for want model years?


I think the closest I seen was VG shark fin GB thread(s) Need to start another on of thise before I catch ADHD and forget.


Favorites:
Blue Topaz Metallic
Black Granite Metallic
Rain forest Green
Autumn Metallic

Summit White would have made really high on the list if it was as pearl as my Satin White Pearl Subaru and White Diamond on the Cadillac STS 4 in 07 and whenever else it came on.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

cornbreesha said:


> I first saw autumn metallic inside the showroom & I thought it was sooo ugly! Then I saw one outside in the sunlight & was really jealous that I didn't pick that color instead of Blue Topaz


There are allot of colors like that, mine looks much lighter in the sun than a cloudy day. Ice blue I dislike, however in the sun it looks great almost a silver tone shining through.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> Summit White would have made really high on the list if it was as pearl as my Satin White Pearl Subaru and White Diamond on the Cadillac STS 4 in 07 and whenever that was.


If you build a LTZ or RS sonic on chevy.com they offer a second white color, White Diamond Tintcoat(summit white is standard). Why they offer this higher end color on the sonic and not the cruze is beyond me.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> There are allot of colors like that, mine looks much lighter in the sun than a cloudy day. Ice blue I dislike, however in the sun it looks great almost a silver tone shining through.


BGM is tricky too in the right lighting. I can't capture the grays it makes in real life in pictures. When it gets dirty it makes a another color when the sun hits it.



spacedout said:


> If you build a LTZ or RS sonic on chevy.com they offer a second white color, White Diamond Tintcoat(summit white is standard). Why they offer this higher end color on the sonic and not the cruze is beyond me.


Same reason they get an exhaust note option and we don't.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Definitely white in the winter to hide the road salt.

Summer is confusing, would like black to hide the bugs, but a road construction sand color to hide the dust. 

We made a 430 mile trip last Sunday, had to make several stops at gas stations, not to get gas, but to clean the windshield loaded with bugs.

Also was many motorcyclists on the roads, made the comment to my wife, they don't have to stop to eat like we did. Plenty of protein in those bugs, just leave your mouth opened.


----------



## bdauzy (Oct 27, 2013)

For me it has to be the Crystal red tintcoat. I fall in love a little more with the car every time I see that color in the sun

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

99_XC600 said:


> For the past 20 years, the Auto Industry has been living in the palette of boring earth tones. Silver, Gray, Brown, and more shades of Brown, Gray and Silver. I welcome the red's, greens and the blues. It's much more interesting than what you see as standard fare these days. The industry should learn from what the Jeep Wrangler Crew is doing in their models. They have some of the best color options I've seen in the past 10 years.
> 
> The next time you're on the road, start counting how many shades of silver and gray you see. It's quite depressing.
> 
> Of course...since I drive a silver ECO. I really sound like a schmuck.


 I think it's been longer than 20 years. Silvers and earth tones have often been among the most popular colors for buyers. Even when manufacturers may have offered more color choices in the distant past, the most common colors actually chosen were still limited to relatively few and often were what some may consider the more bland colors.

Available colors on the 1984 Chevrolet Cavalier:
Beige, Dark Brown, Light Brown, Bright Silver, Dark Blue, Light Blue, Dark Fern, Light Fern, Light Maroon, Red, White

Available colors on the 2014 Chevrolet Cruze:
Atlantis Blue, Blue Ray, Black Granite, Champagne Silver, Silver Ice, Rainforest Green, Crystal Red, Red Hot, Summit White, Tungsten


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> _Take heart, my friend ..._
> *Autumn Bronze Metallic* (G1F) to the rescue on the 2015 Cruze.


Love me some Autumn Metallic, but hmm. I always said they discontinued it too soon.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

spacedout said:


> I edited my post on the second page to include a picture of my blue granite metallic cruze for anyone interested. This color is darker than the Ice blue but lighter than all the other blue colors available.
> 
> Anyone have a list of all the colors that were available for want model years?


US Years/Colors.
Correct me if I'm wrong:

*2011:*
Black Granite Metallic
Silver Ice Metallic
Summit White
Taupe Gray Metallic
Gold Mist Metallic
Ice Blue Metallic
Crystal Red Metallic
Imperial Blue Metallic


*2012:*
Black Granite Metallic
Silver Ice Metallic
Summit White
Taupe Gray Metallic
Gold Mist Metallic
Ice Blue Metallic
Autumn Metallic
Blue Topaz Metallic
Victory Red
Crystal Red Tintcoat
Blue Granite Metallic


*2013:*
Black Granite Metallic
Silver Ice Metallic
Summit White
Autumn Metallic
Blue Topaz Metallic
Victory Red
Crystal Red Tintcoat
Champagne Silver Metallic
Atlantis Blue Metallic
Tungsten Metallic
Blue Ray Metallic
Cyber Gray Metallic


*2014:*
Black Granite Metallic
Silver Ice Metallic
Summit White
Champagne Silver Metallic
Atlantis Blue Metallic
Tungsten Metallic
Blue Ray Metallic
Rainforest Green Metallic
Red Hot


----------



## Fish (May 3, 2014)

The colour of Mine is Silver Ice Metallic didn't have much of a choice as Cruzes are not very common in the uk I wanted black or red but the wife doesn't like the colour red


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Does anyone here have a Champagne Silver? 
I have yet to see a Cruze in that color, but my neighbor across the street just leased a new Malibu in that similar shade and I gotta admit, the color is sorta nice, especially in the sun. I like it better than the typical Champagne you usually see.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Of the available colors for the Cruze it would have to be Black Granite Metallic.

Now if you ask me what color I would have really wanted it would have been White Diamond Tricoat.

White Diamond even makes the Buick Verano look good.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Love me some Autumn Metallic, but hmm. I always said they discontinued it too soon.


Is it going too be the same shade as yours?


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> US Years/Colors.
> Correct me if I'm wrong:
> 
> *2014:*
> ...


You left off Crystal Red for 2014.


----------



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

99_XC600 said:


> For the past 20 years, the Auto Industry has been living in the palette of boring earth tones. Silver, Gray, Brown, and more shades of Brown, Gray and Silver. I welcome the red's, greens and the blues. It's much more interesting than what you see as standard fare these days.
> The next time you're on the road, start counting how many shades of silver and gray you see. It's quite depressing.


YES!!!! Couldn't agree with you more! I was in the car with my husband one day and I swear about 20 cars went by, blue, black, grey, silver, white, blah!! 2 red cars out of 20, smh, needless to say my favorite is red


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

karna68 said:


> YES!!!! Couldn't agree with you more! I was in the car with my husband one day and I swear about 20 cars went by, blue, black, grey, silver, white, blah!! 2 red cars out of 20, smh, needless to say my favorite is red


depends on where you are, around here red(especially cruzes) are the most common.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I see black and champaign more than silver. Red white and blue seem to be harder to spot than silver. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

spacedout said:


> depends on where you are, around here red(especially cruzes) are the most common.


Same here, it must depend on area. 
On a day to day basis I think I see more of the different shades of red than any other color. (And I'm only talking Cruze -- I honestly feel like I see around 10+ a day, depending on how much driving I'm doing)

But Red, the Topaz blue (or similar blue shade), and White are the most common I see. Definitely see a few BGM too, I have honestly seen ALL the colors though around my area. The Cruze is just a very popular car. Iowa sold a lot of them, or is leasing, whatever. They're around.

Example: today, I only drove to the post office and grocery store - here's my spotted log lmao:

1 Silver with a decal of two huge frog faces (one with a bow, like a boy/girl frog) across the entire back window. Not sure what that was about, I tried to get closer but they were 4 cars ahead of me, and then turned. 

1 Victory Red (or maybe red hot, idk) RS, 1 Crystal Red LTZ and 1 Silver LT parked next to each other at a bank parking lot I was driving by. If I would of had more time I would have swung my Cruze in there and snapped a photo haha!

1 Summit White LT, tinted (first time I have EVER seen another tinted Cruze here) going through an intersection. They exist! 

Whole Foods parking lot: 1 Tungsten Diesel, and 1 Summit White LT parked next to each other at the very front of the lot. (Cruzers love to park next to each other lol)

Then leaving Whole Foods and pulled up behind, then passed a Blue Granite Metallic LT 

I'm about to get some cheap little CruzeTalk business card size advertisements printed and start putting them in people's wipers. ;D (kidding)


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Whole Foods parking lot: 1 Tungsten Diesel, and 1 Summit White LT parked next to each other at the very front of the lot. (Cruzers love to park next to each other lol)


Guilty as charged....seriously I go out of my way to park next to other cruze I see. Most I have parked next to is 3.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

^^ Topaz Blue Metallic. My fave 

(Victory Red is definitely #2 in my book )


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

Viridian said:


> View attachment 85121
> 
> ^^ Topaz Blue Metallic. My fave
> 
> (Victory Red is definitely #2 in my book )


Finally! Somebody else who appreciates Victory Red. There seems to be a lot of red "haters" here. lol


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

VictoryRedCruzeLTZRS said:


> Finally! Somebody else who appreciates Victory Red. There seems to be a lot of red "haters" here. lol


I don't hate the red, but my previous 2 cars were the same shade of that red, and not really my first choice. I think the Cruze looks good in the bright red especially with the RS package, it's just not my personal style, if that makes sense, but I can appreciate it!


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I don't hate the red, but my previous 2 cars were the same shade of that red, and not really my first choice. I think the Cruze looks good in the bright red especially with the RS package, it's just not my personal style, if that makes sense, but I can appreciate it!


When the Cruze first came out I thought the only way it looked good was as a red RS. So I liked it ever since. However, I like the blue and the green is really really sharp.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

VictoryRedCruzeLTZRS said:


> When the Cruze first came out I thought the only way it looked good was as a red RS. So I liked it ever since. However, I like the blue and the green is really really sharp.


I love that beautiful Topaz blue so much. If the day ever comes when I don't have the time or patience it takes to care for a black car and I need to file for divorce with it, I think I may be destined for a blue as my next love.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> I see black and champaign more than silver. Red white and blue seem to be harder to spot than silver.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


Champagne is just a variant of silver and brown or silver and gold. Either way it has a silver base in it. Same thing for the lighter blues...just a silver base with a blue tint on it.....


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

VictoryRedCruzeLTZRS said:


> Finally! Somebody else who appreciates Victory Red. There seems to be a lot of red "haters" here. lol


I don't hate red, I just don't need anymore attention than I already manage to stir up.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

VictoryRedCruzeLTZRS said:


> Finally! Somebody else who appreciates Victory Red. There seems to be a lot of red "haters" here. lol


Lol I think it fits so well with the whole "angry" look caused by the sharp angles in the headlights! At least, that's my justification anyway


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I'm about to get some cheap little CruzeTalk business card size advertisements printed and start putting them in people's wipers. ;D (kidding)


Why are you kidding? I did just that one day for all the Cruzen in the parking lot at work. Don't think it did anything, but I basically printed a piece of paper with the logo printed on it and stuck it under their wiper.

After coming from an 18'7"x6'x7' black vehicle, I was done with it for a while, even though BGM looks so nice. Part of me wishes I saw Blue Topaz on the lot at the time, because I probably would have gone that route.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Bpmcruze (May 27, 2014)

I'm gonna go with victory red 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Sunline Fan said:


> Why are you kidding? I did just that one day for all the Cruzen in the parking lot at work. Don't think it did anything, but I basically printed a piece of paper with the logo printed on it and stuck it under their wiper.
> 
> After coming from an 18'7"x6'x7' black vehicle, I was done with it for a while, even though BGM looks so nice. Part of me wishes I saw Blue Topaz on the lot at the time, because I probably would have gone that route.
> 
> ...


Knowing my luck I'd be going around putting the card in someone's car and people would see me and question me like "Hey! We don't allow solicitation here, miss!" or better yet, the owner would come out and I'd actually be forced to have a face to face conversation/explanation with someone. 

It's a good idea though! Since most of the Cruze drivers I see are women, maybe we'd stir up a few more female members... I'm starting to notice a few more posting on here recently haha. We need more to join in on Cruze Mama's zodiac posts.


----------



## MamaCruze (Apr 12, 2014)

Sunline Fan said:


> Why are you kidding? I did just that one day for all the Cruzen in the parking lot at work. Don't think it did anything, but I basically printed a piece of paper with the logo printed on it and stuck it under their wiper.
> 
> After coming from an 18'7"x6'x7' black vehicle, I was done with it for a while, even though BGM looks so nice. Part of me wishes I saw Blue Topaz on the lot at the time, because I probably would have gone that route.
> 
> ...


does anyone have cruze talk bumper stickers they have on their car?


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Does anyone here have a Champagne Silver?
> I have yet to see a Cruze in that color, but my neighbor across the street just leased a new Malibu in that similar shade and I gotta admit, the color is sorta nice, especially in the sun. I like it better than the typical Champagne you usually see.


Found this photo online of the Champagne color. It's really sharp. Also saw it on the new 2014 Impala and it just glowed!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> Found this photo online of the Champagne color. It's really sharp. Also saw it on the new 2014 Impala and it just glowed!


Yeah, I never thought I'd say that about champagne. Especially in the sun, it really looks different. When I first saw my neighbor's Malibu driving by I was kinda like "Wow what color is that, b/c it almost looked like a pearl white, and then as I got closer and saw it in a different light I realized it was champagne and was really surprised!


----------



## azulhombre (Apr 18, 2014)

I dig my blue ray metallic. Love that it looks like the night sky, and just enough purple in the right light to make it look unique.

http://i.imgur.com/3w1LOiN.jpg

I'm also very fond of the autumn metallic and rainforest green.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Silver Topaz Metallic*



99_XC600 said:


> Champagne is just a variant of silver and brown or silver and gold. Either way it has a silver base in it. Same thing for the lighter blues...just a silver base with a blue tint on it.....


On that note, I'm fond of Chevrolet color *Silver Topaz Metallic* offered on the Volt, Equinox and new Impala. I believe it would be a winner on the Cruze, but honestly sometimes it seems the Design Studio people are throwing darts blindfolded when choosing Cruze colors.
*
Blue Topaz Metallic* was also a winner and they ditched it. Go figure.



click image to enlarge​


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> On that note, I'm quite fond of Chevrolet color *Silver Topaz Metallic* offered on the Volt, Equinox and new Impala. I believe it would be a winner on the Cruze, but the people charged with selecting Cruze colors seem to throw darts blindfolded when choosing blues.
> *
> Blue Topaz Metallic* was also a winner and they ditched it. Go figure.
> 
> ...


Yeah it just seems like chevy doesn't want to offer any real change in colors for the Cruze.


----------



## MamaCruze (Apr 12, 2014)

UlyssesSG said:


> On that note, I'm fond of Chevrolet color *Silver Topaz Metallic* offered on the Volt, Equinox and new Impala. I believe it would be a winner on the Cruze, but honestly sometimes it seems the Design Studio people are throwing darts blindfolded when choosing Cruze colors.
> *
> Blue Topaz Metallic* was also a winner and they ditched it. Go figure.
> 
> ...


oh i love that light blue!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

MamaCruze said:


> oh i love that light blue!


One of my neighbors (older woman) has an Equinox in that shade. It's nice, I just couldn't personally do it. It just screams "female driver" to me LOL.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

*what are you favorite colors of cruzes?*



Jukebox Juliet said:


> It just screams "female driver" to me LOL.


That's what we unsuccessfully tried to convince our friend Matt of.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MamaCruze (Apr 12, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> One of my neighbors (older woman) has an Equinox in that shade. It's nice, I just couldn't personally do it. It just screams "female driver" to me LOL.


but you are a female driver so that doesn't make sense! :signlol:


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

MamaCruze said:


> but you are a female driver so that doesn't make sense! :signlol:


Well I don't know how to explain it, but it makes sense to me. lol. 
I'm not very "girly" -- I hate pink too.


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Atlantis Blue needs some love!! Summit white, champaign, blue ray, black granite, and crystal red are also gorgeous colors.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> One of my neighbors (older woman) has an Equinox in that shade. It's nice, I just couldn't personally do it. It just screams "female driver" to me.


Perhaps, but it's a great alternative to Summit White in the sun-baked Southwest and doesn't readily show dust and dirt. In fact, a similar color *Ice Blue Metallic *was the featured color when the new Cruze Eco was introduced to North America.

IIRC, automobiles with genuine Eco credentials at the time including the Prius all offered a similar blue. Light metallic blues replaced Silverpine and other green-hued silvers which fell out of favor with manufacturers.


click image to enlarge


click image to enlarge​


Sunline Fan said:


> That's what we unsuccessfully tried to convince our friend Matt of.


Maybe Matt chose that color to please his significant other? Or maybe Matt is simply unafraid to show his more creative and intuitive feminine side? In any event Matt if you like the color, then good on you!

- - -
Finally, for what it's worth, I think the Cruze should be offered in Satin White Pearlcoat: a color that's offered by Asian brands like Subaru and Mazda at no additional cost (Subaru) or for a nominal surcharge (Mazda $200).


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

I like my color, Blue Topaz Metallic. It's very blue, and thus different from 80% of what you find out there.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

weimerrj said:


> I like my color, Blue Topaz Metallic. It's very blue, and thus different from 80% of what you find out there.


I agree wish they would bring Blue Topaz Metallic back or a blue at least close to it in color.


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

2013Cruze said:


> I agree wish they would bring Blue Topaz Metallic back or a blue at least close to it in color.


Even though im a red cruze guy, this I agree with. That blue was sooo sharp and now they don't have anything close to it. What a shame.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Autumn Metallic Cruze*



UlyssesSG said:


> It's called Autumn Metallic and was offered on 2012-2013 Lordstown-built Cruzes. Looks gorgeous in bright sunlight and is a welcome change from the endless shades of greys, blacks, silvers and whites. No offense intended to those who own and love those colors.
> 
> For example, when the church I attend's parking lot is filled, the dozens upon dozens of cars parked there side-by-side, row-upon-row, blend into one homogenous bunch punctuated only occasionally by a bright color like Red Hot, Luxo Blue or, on the rarest of day's, a Camaro's Synergy Green _(my personal favorite)_. Sort of analogous to an Easter basket full of plain white eggs with only a handful of of dyed and decorated eggs. ​Google Images | Autumn Metallic Chevrolet Cruze


*2012 Autumn Metallic Cruze*


click image to enlarge​


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I bought my Cruze on a bit of a whim. I decided on Friday that I wanted a new car, did some research online, called a bunch of dealers, and bought it Saturday afternoon. My only requirements were that it had to have a sunroof and it had to be a light color. I wanted a light color so that it would be cooler, and so that it would hide the dirt. The San Francisco fog makes it completely impossible to keep a car clean more than a few hours. 

I ended up with the Champagne Silver Metallic. I had never, ever considered that color before, but I got a great deal. And, now I LOVE it. The color is great. It hides the dirt. It hides the bugs. It's cool in the sun. And it changes color in different light. At night it looks silver. In the sun it looks a little gold. I waxed it again tonight right after sunset and it looked like it was a light tan. 

Since I bought this car I have seen many Cruzes with Champagne Silver paint. I saw one the other day that looked identical to mine.

My favorite car color is maroon or burgundy. I had an S-10 in college that was a dark maroon color. It was hard to keep clean, and it was hot, but I loved how it shined. 

I would definitely buy Champagne Silver if I had to choose again. 

View attachment 87026


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

dhpnet said:


> I bought my Cruze on a bit of a whim. I decided on Friday that I wanted a new car, did some research online, called a bunch of dealers, and bought it Saturday afternoon. My only requirements were that it had to have a sunroof and it had to be a light color. I wanted a light color so that it would be cooler, and so that it would hide the dirt. The San Francisco fog makes it completely impossible to keep a car clean more than a few hours.
> 
> I ended up with the Champagne Silver Metallic. I had never, ever considered that color before, but I got a great deal. And, now I LOVE it. The color is great. It hides the dirt. It hides the bugs. It's cool in the sun. And it changes color in different light. At night it looks silver. In the sun it looks a little gold. I waxed it again tonight right after sunset and it looked like it was a light tan.


_dhpnet,
_
My brain perceives Champagne Silver as a light tan and it's a lovely color for all the reason's you've stated. Your Cruze looks especially nice parked along the coast and brings back a flood of fond memories of the many happy days I've spent visiting Half Moon Bay, Point Reyes, San Simeon and numerous other spots in beautiful California.

Thanks so much for sharing. 



click image to enlarge

Bing Image Search: Champagne Silver Chevrolet Cruze
Google Image Search: Champagne Silver Chevrolet Cruze​


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, I was wanting to see a Cruze in that specific color. Looks great, and beautiful photo in general  Love that area!



dhpnet said:


> I bought my Cruze on a bit of a whim. I decided on Friday that I wanted a new car, did some research online, called a bunch of dealers, and bought it Saturday afternoon. My only requirements were that it had to have a sunroof and it had to be a light color. I wanted a light color so that it would be cooler, and so that it would hide the dirt. The San Francisco fog makes it completely impossible to keep a car clean more than a few hours.
> 
> I ended up with the Champagne Silver Metallic. I had never, ever considered that color before, but I got a great deal. And, now I LOVE it. The color is great. It hides the dirt. It hides the bugs. It's cool in the sun. And it changes color in different light. At night it looks silver. In the sun it looks a little gold. I waxed it again tonight right after sunset and it looked like it was a light tan.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> *2012 Autumn Metallic Cruze*
> 
> 
> click image to enlarge​


I took a few to really show off the color variations. It can look red, red with a purple tint, and orange:




























It really pops when the sun is on it.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Summit White is my personal favorite color on the Cruze. I wish they would offer the Cruze in a White Diamond Tricoat color!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I took a few (snapshots) to really show off the color variations. It can look red, red with a purple tint, and orange. It really pops when the sun is on it.


It sure does pop *Sunline Fan*! I absolutely love the color when it looks a bright copper orange :th_dblthumb2: and only wish it had been available in my area when I purchased my 2012. That said, I totally enjoy the Cruze I have ...
_*
*__*click here for easter egg*_ .​


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Summit White is my personal favorite color on the Cruze. I wish they would offer the Cruze in a White Diamond Tricoat color!


I agree with you. Probably will have too wait till at least the 2016 Cruze before White Diamond Tricoat or at least a new shade of white finally comes to the Cruze.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice pics! It's such a fun color, there are a few around town here and like you said, in some lights from a distance it looks red, but when you can see that true color imo that's when it really looks sharp. When shopping online for a Cruze I didn't care for the color at all, but when I see it around town (though I'm pretty in love with black) I definitely dig it!

PS: My dad would totally be jealous of your pinstriping there!



Sunline Fan said:


> I took a few to really show off the color variations. It can look red, red with a purple tint, and orange:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Some people say it's gold, but it is definitely more of a silvery tan. I often call it Metallic Tan. 



UlyssesSG said:


> _dhpnet,
> _
> My brain perceives Champagne Silver as a light tan and it's a lovely color for all the reason's you've stated. Your Cruze looks especially nice parked along the coast and brings back a flood of fond memories of the many happy days I've spent visiting Half Moon Bay, Point Reyes, San Simeon and numerous other spots in beautiful California.
> 
> ...


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I really like this Autumn color. I haven't seen one in person. I wonder if they didn't ship any to Northern California. 



UlyssesSG said:


> *2012 Autumn Metallic Cruze*
> 
> 
> click image to enlarge​


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> Some people say it's gold, but it is definitely more of a silvery tan. I often call it Metallic Tan.


Yeah, IMO it looks a lot different (better) than the Gold Mist shade they previously had.


 Sent with iLove


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

dhpnet said:


> I really like this Autumn color. I haven't seen one in person. I wonder if they didn't ship any to Northern California.


Probably, but they were quite rare. It only ran for half the 2013 model year, and was never a big seller.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

They are bringing the Autumn color back for the 2015 cruze right?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> They are bringing the Autumn color back for the 2015 Cruze right?


*Autumn Bronze Metallic* will be available as a new color on the 2015 Cruze. How it differs from *Autumn Metallic* hasn't yet been leaked or otherwise revealed. Focus on the word _Bronze_ and allow your mind to fill in the gaps.

My guess, and it's only a guess, is the new color will display less of a copper-orange hue in bright sunlight and may be similar to a GM color used in 1968.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> They are bringing the Autumn color back for the 2015 cruze right?


From what has been said in a few threads, yes. Now if they would offer us the Diamond like they do the Impala and Sonic we would be straight.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Now if they would offer us the Diamond like they do the Impala and Sonic we would be straight.


*Well, I'll be jiggered !!!* I just visited the Sonic website and, low and behold, the Sonic now comes in a broad and refreshing palette of twelve different colors including _Diamond White Tricoat_. This is welcome news indeed. When did GM go bold and offer people all this eye popping goodness? _Cool Blue_, _Dragon Green Metallic_ and the list goes on and on.

2014 Chevrolet Sonic: Are You Game? :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yo Dawg I have driven enough little turds , econo boxes in me lifetime , and I won't go back . I prefer just a little more space . The color does not mean all of that much as long as it is not yellaw or RED .. Blue Moon would be me favorite , but it is not offered !



Autumn mist sure cleans up nice .


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Maybe a moderator should post a poll to see what the most popular colors for CruzeTalkers. It would be interesting to see if there is a trend on the forum.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*A Rainbow of Colors*



dhpnet said:


> Maybe a moderator should post a poll to see what the most popular colors for CruzeTalkers. It would be interesting to see if there is a trend on the forum.


*Great idea ...
*and I also believe it would a good idea to ask the over 16,000 CruzeTALK members what colors they would like to see offered on future Cruze models.

Dedicated, knowledgeable and ever-so-nice Chevrolet Customer Service Assistance Representatives monitor and read most every Cruze-related post in these forums and pass along the especially useful information they glean on up the chain of command for review. Chevrolet knows it's a new day and they truly do want to be your car company both now and in the future.

Who knows? Compiling a comprehensive, appendable list of colors Cruze enthusiasts would like to be offered might possibly influence the decision-makers in the Design Studios. In fact, I'd be willing to bet on it.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

dhpnet said:


> Maybe a moderator should post a poll to see what the most popular colors for CruzeTalkers. It would be interesting to see if there is a trend on the forum.


I can set that up, but it's worth noting that people can't vote on the mobile app- have to go on the full site for that.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

Sunline Fan said:


> I can set that up, but it's worth noting that people can't vote on the mobile app- have to go on the full site for that.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Im all for this! :clap:


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I can set that up, but it's worth noting that people can't vote on the mobile app- have to go on the full site for that.


Whatever it takes, and many thanks Sunline.:rock:


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> On that note, I'm fond of Chevrolet color *Silver Topaz Metallic* offered on the Volt, Equinox and new Impala. I believe it would be a winner on the Cruze, but honestly sometimes it seems the Design Studio people are throwing darts blindfolded when choosing Cruze colors.
> *
> Blue Topaz Metallic* was also a winner and they ditched it. Go figure.
> 
> ​


We are "kind of" partial to blues..... Can you tell from this photo of our Chevy "fleet" in Arrival Blue, Ice Blue Metallic (Cruze) and the latest addition, Silver Topaz Metallic on our 2014 Impala!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Mick said:


> Favorite colors in order
> Perfect Blue (not offered in US)
> Black Granite
> Blue Topaz
> ...


I'd go with a similar list, but swap out BGM and Perfect Blue for Autumn Metallic, White Diamond Tricoat, Synergy Green and Silver Ice Metallic.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Lordstown: A Pilgrim's Journey*



2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> We are "kind of" partial to blues..... Can you tell from this photo of our Chevy "fleet" in Arrival Blue, Ice Blue Metallic (Cruze) and the latest addition, Silver Topaz Metallic on our 2014 Impala!


With what you've got parked in your driveway you could open up your own Chevrolet store. Hope to see you again next year at the Lordstown meet.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> I'd go with a similar list, but swap out BGM and Perfect Blue for Autumn Metallic, White Diamond Tricoat, Synergy Green and Silver Ice Metallic.


I agree with your list but add these colors BGM plain black and yellow.

I think the Cruze would look good in yellow.


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I agree with your list but add these colors BGM plain black and yellow.
> 
> I think the Cruze would look good in yellow.



A local business has this YELLOW Cruze! Check this out!


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Why are you kidding? I did just that one day for all the Cruzen in the parking lot at work. Don't think it did anything, but I basically printed a piece of paper with the logo printed on it and stuck it under their wiper.
> 
> After coming from an 18'7"x6'x7' black vehicle, I was done with it for a while, even though BGM looks so nice. Part of me wishes I saw Blue Topaz on the lot at the time, because I probably would have gone that route.
> 
> ...





Jukebox Juliet said:


> Does anyone here have a Champagne Silver?
> I have yet to see a Cruze in that color, but my neighbor across the street just leased a new Malibu in that similar shade and I gotta admit, the color is sorta nice, especially in the sun. I like it better than the typical Champagne you usually see.


Mine is. Victory red was my first choice. The lot had a 2012 left over, 2Lt RS that I desperately wanted but I couldnt get the financing I wanted. They were able to get me in the 2013 Eco at a better financing rate with incentives so I said ok. Turns out it was a better choice. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

jjducky said:


> Mine is. Victory red was my first choice. The lot had a 2012 left over, 2Lt RS that I desperately wanted but I couldnt get the financing I wanted. They were able to get me in the 2013 Eco at a better financing rate with incentives so I said ok. Turns out it was a better choice.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I bought my 2012 LTZ RS used and its Victory Red. The financing was higher than if I bought a new one but I REALLY wanted the Victory Red. lol. Its sad that a new one can be financed cheaper than a used one.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> A local business has this YELLOW Cruze! Check this out!


Looks like a taxi.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

They should try one in bowtie gold.... the opposite effect of everyone who blacks out or colors the bowties haha.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I think the Cruze would look good in yellow.


*Ditto here.*
Actually I'm game for any color that's not the same ole, same ole.​
​


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

_`
My personal favourite Cruze colour:_ *Fantale Orange*.

Note the more aerodynamic sculpted rear bumper cover. North American Cruzen could use a few injections of Holden Cruze goodness.


click image for easter egg​


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I actually kinda dig that. Would look good as a metallic as well.



UlyssesSG said:


> _`
> My personal favourite Cruze colour:_ *Fantale Orange*.
> 
> Note the more aerodynamic sculpted rear bumper cover. North America Cruzen could use a few injections of Holden Cruze goodness.
> ...


----------



## MamaCruze (Apr 12, 2014)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> A local business has this YELLOW Cruze! Check this out!





Jukebox Juliet said:


> They should try one in bowtie gold.... the opposite effect of everyone who blacks out or colors the bowties haha.


oh gold to match the bowtie i would love that color! love that yellow one too!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> A local business has this YELLOW Cruze! Check this out!


Looks good but I want too see the premium yellow that's on the Camaro for the Cruze.


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Looks good but I want it see the premium yellow that's on the Camaro for the Cruze.


I agree! They need to get away from that "taxicab" or school bus yellow and go for the Camaro yellow.


----------

